# Proyecto Domótica y Hogar inteligente



## diegobaravalle (Jun 25, 2013)

Buenas a todos, este es mi primer mensaje después del correspondiente mensaje de presentación.

Mi objetivo es analizar, diseñar e implementar un sistema de domótica y automatización para mi futura casa, que según mis cálculos comenzaré a construir en 1 año y medio aproximadamente.

Soy ingeniero en computación así que toda la parte de Software no es mi mayour desafío.
Mis conocimientos en electricidad son básicos, pero estoy por empezar un curso con el que espero obtener los conocimientos necesarios para poder ir avanzando de a poco.
Igualmente tengo amigos electricistas y con títulos en electrónica que me pueden ayudar si es necesario.

Estoy en etapa de investigación y análisis así que tengo varias dudas que espero poder resolver con la ayuda de ustedes.

Les dejo lo que sería mi Plan de proyecto, y más tarde ya estaré consultando sobre varias dudas que se me fueron presentando.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su apoyo y ayuda!

Plan del proyecto:


```
- Introducción
- Analisis e investigacion
	- Planteamiento del problema
	- Analisis de requisitos
		- Definicion de objetivos
		- Alcance y limitaciones
		- Datos de la vivienda
		- Requisitos de instalacion (aparatos de la casa)
		- Requerimientos funcionales
	- Investigacion
- Diseño del sistema domotico
		- Protocolo de comunicaciones
		- Topología de red
		- Arquitectura
		- Hardware (Lista completa de componentes)
			- Controladores
			- Interfaces
			- Sensores
			- Actuadores
			- Modulos
			- Soportes de comunicación
			- Aparatos terminales
		- Requisitos especiales de la instalación 
			- Espacio adicional en el cuadro eléctrico
			- Canalizaciones adicionales
			- Recomendaciones y consideraciones de instalación
		- Especificaciones de Instalacion
			- Tabla de asignación de canales de entradas y salidas
			- Conexion basica de los sensores y actuadores (Esquema unifilar)
			- Tabla de configuracion de canales (Asignacion entre ellos)
			- Codificacion de cables (numeracion, colores, etc.)
			- Planos de conexiones
		- Software
		- Factibilidad Tecnica
		- Factibilidad Económica
- Presupuesto
- Implementacion
	- Pruebas de concepto
	- Testing modular
	- Implementación de sistema
	- Testing integral
- Mantenimiento
```


----------



## diegobaravalle (Jun 25, 2013)

Volviendo a MI PROYECTO:

Antes que nada, quiero aclarar que todo lo que explico a continuación tiene la intención de ser implementado progresivamente, en módulos y etapas, a medida que pueda y vaya viendo la factibilidad (técnica y económica ). Tengo perfectamente claro que el proyecto completo es muy grande, complejo y demandaría muchísimo esfuerzo. Pero lo que sí quiero lograr es poder dejar todo preparado para que el día de mañana no tenga que tirar todo lo que hice y volver a empezar de cero porque no puedo implementar la etapa X.

*Objetivos principales:*

- Controlar, automatizar y optimizar los sistemas de la casa.
- Mantener el control manual de todos los sistemas implicados. (Por fallos, etc.)
- Reducir al máximo el costo con respecto a los sistemas domóticos comerciales.
- Implementar un sistema con el menor mantenimiento posible. (Estabilidad y roturas)

Con el control de sistemas, me refiero a poder controlar luces, calefacción, aire acondicionado, blackouts, música, riego, etc a través de una interfaz web (Aplicación Web), y también mobile (Aplicación nativa en Android)

Con la automatización de procesos me refiero a encendido y apagado de luces por presencia o de forma inteligente (horarios, etc), control de temperatura con termostato, programación de riego, programación de cierre/apertura de blackouts a determinados horarios, etc.

Con la optimización de consumos espero poder ahorrar lo máximo posible en energía electrica y agua.

*Alcance y limitaciones:*

El alcance del proyecto, en la instancia de análisis y diseño será el que abarque todas los controles y automatizaciones que desearía tener en algún momento. Por lo tanto, será necesario conseguir la factibilidad técnica de todo el sistema. Asímismo, el alcance se verá acotado en el análisis de cada etapa de implementación de forma que la factibilidad práctica y económica se pueda evaluar en el momento correspondiente.

*Alcance global del sistema:*

*- Sistema de control y automatización de luces.*
- Encendido/Apagado y Dimerizado de luces
	- Control de luces encendidas (sensores o deteccion de corriente)
	- Encendido automático progresivo por proximidad y presencia.
	- Apagado automático por ausencia de presencia.
	- Encendido automático progresivo por sensor de luminosidad.
	- Programación de encendido/apagado automático
	- Simulación de presencia​*- Sistema de control y automatizacion de calefacción*
- Encendido/Apagado y Selección de temperatura
	- Programación de encendido/apagado automático​*- Sistema de control y automatizacion de aire acondicionado*
- Encendido/Apagado y sSelección de temperatura
	- Programación de encendido/apagado automático​*- Sistema de control y automatización de blackouts.*
- Control de accionamiento
	- Programación de accionamiento automático
	- Accionamiento automático por sensor de luminosidad.​*- Sistema de control y automatizacion de garage*
- Accionamiento a través de Internet.
	- Accionamiento a través de control RF, IR, Bluetooth.
	- Control de estado de garage (abierto/cerrado)
	- Accionamiento automático por GPS del smartphone.​*- Sistema de seguridad y vigilancia.*
- Control de activación/desarme de alarma.
	- Detección de presencia externa cercana.
	- Detección de presencia en habitaciones.
	- Detección de ingreso a vivienda.
	- Alarma y avisos ante intrusos.
	- Sistema de cámaras de seguridad​
(Falta completar alcance, lo editaré ni bien pueda)


----------



## LuisRicardoRC (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola Diego,

Yo también soy ingeniero en computación. Me he interesado en la electrónica y he comenzado por automatizar mi hogar. No he realizado un plan para esto, pero tengo todos los componentes para completar mi objetivo.

Como controlador central utilizaré un Raspberry Pi y para la comunicación lo haré con radio frecuencia. Aunque tu tienes la ventaja de que vas a construir y puedes hacer alambrados.

Espero que podamos compartir mas información de este proyecto.

Saludos,


----------



## diegobaravalle (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola Luis, que tal.
Me interesa mucho conocer sobre tu proyecto y que podamos compartir ideas y conocimiento.

Ya has empezado con el proyecto o estas es una etapa previa de análisis? Cuéntame un poco mas en detalle cómo lo has implementado o como lo pensas implementar.

En cuanto a mi proyecto cualquier duda que tengas será bienvenida.

Estamos en contacto, saludos!


----------



## Juanjogc (Dic 31, 2013)

Hola amigos, soy un aficionado a la electrónica.
Llevo tres meses trabajando en un sistema domótico para jardín que acabo de terminar. El sistema es relativamente básico y consta de tres salidas, dos de ellas pueden controlar cargas de hasta 10A y la tercera de 16A dimerizada, todo ello controlado por un smartphone mediante el sistema bluetooth.
Necesito hacer una nueva versión que se pueda controlar desde internet, pero no tengo ni idea de por donde empezar, cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida.
Os dejo una foto de mi proyecto.
Un saludo


----------



## Dario (Ene 1, 2014)

Muy buenos dias y ante todo, feliz 2014 para todos ...
mmm... veo muy buenas ideas por aqui pero nada de  graficos y circuitos El objetivo del foro es compartir informacion, estaria muy bueno si fueran compartiendo sus avances, asi mas gente se uniria al post y haria su aporte al tema... un gran saludo para todos


----------



## BlackPower (Mar 23, 2021)

Muy buen trabajo, estaría bien una versión actualizada


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 23, 2021)

Y ya que estas, por qué no aportas algo para actualizar la informacion de hace 7 años atras?


----------

